# Peculiar pets ltd ? Anyone used them before?



## shane 08 (Dec 31, 2009)

As above has anybody used them before can't find any reviews ect apart from on there own site. They sound good but you never no These days better safe than sorry


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

Got a pair of prairie dogs there 18months ago. They are beautiful animals and I am very pleased with them.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Where are they based? I've been right through their website, but can't find anywhere that says where they are??


----------



## shane 08 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Ggggggj*

Somewere in the south off england i think plymouth or something along thos lines


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, it is a town full of sailors! But it is Portsmouth, not Plymouth.: victory:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes! I know her well  I got my two skunkies, both very healthy, from Peculiar Pets. They're based in Portsmouth, in the South of England. Very good service and there to help whenever needed.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Got a skunk from Michelle @ Peculiar Pets. Very pleased with her and great after-sales communication etc. Highly recommended :2thumb:


----------



## winny (Dec 8, 2012)

Can you please tell me how much you paid for your prairie dogs at peculiar pets ltd?


----------



## P17nut (Jan 10, 2011)

I have had a couple of exotics from Michelle at Peculiar Pets, a coati last year and a raccoon dog this year. Both of the young animals had been expertly hand reared and are extremely well behaved and affectionate. I had another coati, bred by a friend and also another raccoon dog that I obtained locally. Whilst both of these are fairly steady and manageable there is a marked difference between them and the pair I had from Michelle. Peculiar Pets will give you good advice before you buy an animal, make sure that you are aware of the correct husbandry and also be available to answer any queries that you may have after you have the animal in your care. You may be able to find available animals that are cheaper but I honestly don't think you will find better. Peculiar Pets is a 330 mile round trip, 7 hours driving and a tank of petrol for me but in my opinion well worth it.


----------



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

i too had a skunk from Michelle this year, we have a few problems with him being shy (due to the move) and mIchelle gave us loads of advice. would highly reccomend.


----------



## samsara (Nov 10, 2011)

I have bought from Michelle at Peculiar Pets and have no hesitation in recommending her to others.


----------

